# XUL Profis anwesend :-)



## Frankster (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Gibts hier Leute die sich mit dieser Sprache auskennen 



```
<box orient="vertical" 
    		autostretch="never">  	
    		<button image="Bilder/besteck.jpg"
        	elem="button" ondraggesture="nsDragAndDrop.startDrag(event,listObserver)"/>
		</box>
```

Wenn ich den Button drag, dann entsteht an der Stelle wo ich die Maustaste los lasse, ein neuer BUTTON
Nur, das will ich nicht, ich möchte, dass dort ein Bild erscheint, nur ich weiss die Syntax nicht :-(
elem="WAS ZUM TEUEFL MUSS DA REIN, DAMIT EIN BILD GEDROPPED WIRD"

Vielen Dank im voraus
Frankster


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo

2 Probleme:
1) Ich bin weit davon entfernt ein XUL Profi zu sein
2)  Ich kanns hier nicht testen...


Funktioniert das:

```
<box orient="vertical" autostretch="never">  	
  <image src="Bilder/besteck.jpg" ondraggesture="nsDragAndDrop.startDrag(event,listObserver)"/>
</box>
```
oder unterstützt das <image> NUR onClick?

Ansonsten schau mal auf:
http://www.xulplanet.com/
http://www.mozilla.org/xpfe/xulref/

viel glück
bye


----------



## darealbeetlejuice (12. Februar 2004)

lol-
sorry!
mach doch lieber javascript!
das ist wenigstens schön und befriedigend


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von darealbeetlejuice _
> *lol-
> sorry!
> mach doch lieber javascript!
> das ist wenigstens schön und befriedigend *


Wie hilfreich... beachte das nächste mal aber trotzdem unsere Netiquette  -  besonders den Punkt 12...


----------



## Frankster (17. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Danke dass ihr euch damit beschäftigt habt  und Entschuldigung dass ich mich so spät melde  

Es war ein Uni Projekt, das Semester ist zu ende, und XUL auch  

Ich will ehrlich gesagt NIE WIEDER etwas mit dieser Sprache zu tun haben, es ist ein grauss  

Mfg
Frankster


----------

